# Bert’s Bonsai



## BryanRica (May 18, 2021)

Hey everyone, 

I’m a new guy and wanted to log my journey. I’d had salt water FOWLR and reef tanks for over 20yrs but I’ve been out of it for 3 years or so. I missed having it but I don’t miss the cost and time. 

A friend of mine got a betta recently and I decided i had to get one too. 

I just bought a tiny Aqueon tank from petco and Bert my betta.


















I also was interested in bonsai for a while but gave up since everything I wanted was really meant for outdoors. I decided I wanted to try and create an bonsai styled aquascape. 

I’m using an Imagitarium 3.7g that I originally had as a nano reef. It’s 3 years old but I cleaned it pretty well. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanRica (May 18, 2021)

Bought this driftwood and using some moss balls 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Oh thats a great idea! Thats really smart to use mossballs. Sometimes people use java moss on top of the wood to make moss trees lol


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh this looks wonderful! Keep us posted as you go 

I thought at first your tank was 20+ gallons because it looks so huge in the last photo. I read the thread backwards on my phone lol. It looks very nice!


----------



## BryanRica (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments!

I did get a new dumbo betta from my buddy who now now sells betta fish in his fancy goldfish shop. 
This is Ted. 

















I feel super bad since my niece really liked Bert so I gave him to her. I’ve only had him for a couple weeks. My sister (her mother) assured me she would care for him. I may get him back if he’s too much trouble for them but it’ll give me a chance to build a new tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Ted looks amazing and I love the contrast of your light and dark substrate. Don't feel too bad about Bert as long as he is taken care of in his new home. Often things happen for a reason, such as Ted getting a good home with you


----------

